# Round 2 Alien license



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

Very pleased to hear via the round 2 blog that they have the Alien license. 
Jamie has said feel free to speculate so well Ill start off with hoping this means they have got their grubby mitts on the Halcyon moulds. 

Or new tool items would also be fantastic, but theres plenty kits from the 90's I would love to build again. 

Would like to hear more from you guys if you have any speculations or more ruminations!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Only real Alien thing I'd like to see is a plastic Nostromo kit instead of the old Halcyon PVC/vinyl thing. Quite large with a clear plastic cockpit and plenty of detail.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

If they have got the Halcyon tooling then it's a mixture of good and bad....the APC and Dropship need a ton of work to make them look even part decent, it would be cheaper to start again rather than retool the existing kits.
The Narcissus isn't bad as is the Sulaco although the latter is way too small.
The Power Loader is great apart from the Ripley likeness.
Most of the creature kits are OK for their time.
Personally I would like to see the following....

1/35 APC....new tool
1/35 Dropship
1/35 Marines
1/8 Aurora-style figures from first two movies
1/350 Nostromo and Sulaco in styrene
1/48 Space Jockey 
Decent sized Alien Derelict


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Would love to see a larger Sulaco! Oh heck, I'd love to see more of anything Alien - at least in terms of vehicles!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

New would be good as the Halcyon stuff was rather craptacular 20 years ago and would not do well now. The APC was primative at best.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Yeah, it wasn't very good. Actually, makes me glad I sold my APC and Dropship recently - although there's no guarantee we'll see new tools of those...


----------



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

Im sure a cheeky photoetch set from paulbo would spice things up a bit 
You seen raytheon's Dropship? can be made to look rather nice. 

Still though Im in agreement new tool stuff would be fantastic - new alien warriors with a decent pose also would be great! 

And defo a styrene nostromo and a larger sulaco would be fantastic. 
Maybe a nice narcissus too.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I would like to see a new Narcissus and vinyl 1:1 facehugger.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

miniature sun said:


> If they have got the Halcyon tooling then it's a mixture of good and bad....the APC and Dropship need a ton of work to make them look even part decent, it would be cheaper to start again rather than retool the existing kits.
> The Narcissus isn't bad as is the Sulaco although the latter is way too small.
> The Power Loader is great apart from the Ripley likeness.
> Most of the creature kits are OK for their time.
> ...


Do you have any idea how big a 1/350 Sulaco would be!?

A 1/1,000 Sulaco would still be pretty big.

I didn't think the APC was that bad, except for the engineering.

The drop ship could be made really nice if a interior bay and little APC were made for it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

W00t!!

Okay -

NOSTROMO!! PLEASE!! Considering how wide it is, I'd say somewhere around 14-18" long so it can fit on a shelf.

_1/48_ Dropship with interior. I have Alfred Wong's resin one in the to-build pile, and it's huge. A 1/35 one would be too HUUUUGE. For me, anyway. Including an APN and some crew figures.

A Sulaco at least 18" long, maybe 24" (cause it's thin as a rail). No idea what that scales to.

1/35 APC, with figures. I know it'd be a bitch to make an interior that makes sense, but it HAS been done by scratch builders.

The whole Nostromo and factory? Say, about a foot square total?

The queen's chamber diorama in 1/35?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

ClubTepes said:


> Do you have any idea how big a 1/350 Sulaco would be!?


 Heh - yeah, I never thought about how big that would be! But 1/1000 would be cool!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

With the new Xbox game coming in 2013, perhaps new tooling would be profitable?

http://www.sega.com/alienscolonialmarines/images/alienscolonialmarines/array-lg-us.jpg


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Does this new license cover the whole _Alien_ franchise, or just the first _Alien_ movie?


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

John P said:


> The whole Nostromo and factory? Say, about a foot square total?


This.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I would not mind the 'Betty' but I fear that the demand would be too small.

My main vote would be for a *1/48 scale DS-1 *or at least a Better kit in the same scale w/ same scale APC of course.

*NOSTROMO* for sure! even if a tad smaller than the Halcyon kit.

I 100% disagree....the Halcyon 1/72 scale DS-1 was not that bad of a kit at all...minus the crude cockpit, thick clear canopy and the lack of the APC bay. Back in 91 I spoke to Barry Jones of Halcyon once about his kit line up very nice guy, He did some consulting and worked on some of the miniatures on the Aliens set in England.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, I'd forgotten what good-looking ships the Nostromo and Sulaco were. If they do re-issue them, I think I've found just the thing to kick me out of my Star Trek modeling rut.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gah - forgot the Power loader. Somebody did a 1/6 resin one a few years ago that was beyond my price range. I bet R2 could do a styrene one that size for under $100.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Ya know, when I asked Jamie about the ALIEN license at at the R2 meeting at Wonderfest, he had to have known they were going for, or already had the license. The little stinker!

The MPC ALIEN will be cool to have. Would be nice if they did retro packaging for it as well. Crappy kit, but I liked the straight up pose, an iconic ALIEN pose if you ask me. A new head with a closed mouth would be a welcome addition.

Even though the Halcyon kits left a lot to be desired, if R2 was able to get their molds for some quick releases I would still be happy with most of them. I gave up on my Dropship, halfway thru the build. The APC I thought was O.K. except for the tires. I had no issues building mine. Never had any of the other vehicles. The figures were all good, ALIEN 3 being the best. Great detail and pose. Too bad it was not A3 version that was streamlined and looked almost nothing like the original ALIEN design.

Whatever R2 does do with the license after the MPC re-re-release, I know they will be great kits and look forward to whatever they may be.

Thanks R2!


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm just glad anything ALIEN related is coming out!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

MPC put their Alien out not that long ago in box pretty much like the original, from what I remember. I don't think he is particularly rare (or good)


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

A *Nostromo* in styrene in about an 18" long size would be great! Anything bigger is just too big for me to display.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Am I the only one who thinks the *Sulaco *is boring in design? 

I do need to add....The Haycyon Dropship was a kit that needed advanced modelers touches to make it decent.....If I remember correctly the landing gear was weak and out of the box never sat right ( front to back ) but still not a bad platform to start with....back then for the price who cared! 

I wish I could find pics of my DS-1 ....it had the weapons bays, full APC bay, led, FO lighting, various 1/72 photo etch scale Fighter details etc etc


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, lets just shoot for the moon and hope we get all new tools of our favorite vehicles and critters.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

fluke said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the *Sulaco *is boring in design? (


I think it was sort of the prototype for the long boxy human starship that shows up everywhere these days...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

The only other Alien thing I'd really be interested in as well as a new Nostromo kit is the refinery.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I have to admit....The Refinery would be kinda cool but not likely. 

BIG VOTE for the Nostromo! No smaller than the Haycyon kit tho.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I'd love a Nostromo, as well (almost sounds like the name of a sandwhich at a deli--"one Nostromo to go, please.").

I'd also love to see the Dropship, as well as the APC, from Aliens.

And some figure kits of the Aliens themselves would be nice. 

Sean


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

fluke said:


> I have to admit....The Refinery would be kinda cool but not likely.
> 
> BIG VOTE for the Nostromo! No smaller than the Haycyon kit tho.







Unfortunately model companies always seem to go for the sleekest looking spaceships and ignore the more interesting sci fi stuff. They seem to think all us modellers want is starships with wings and guns so you're probably right about the refinery unfortunately. 

I reckon most Alien fans would go nuts for the refinery and of course the Nostromo (in plastic of course). And agree it shouldn't be any smaller than the Halcyon effort.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

SJF said:


> I'd love a Nostromo, as well (almost sounds like the name of a sandwhich at a deli--"one Nostromo to go, please.").
> 
> I'd also love to see the Dropship, as well as the APC, from Aliens.
> 
> ...




But the Aliens, Dropship and APC have already been done nicely by Halcyon. 

I'd like to see stuff that hasn't been done in plastic before.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The reason the Sulaco looks the way it does is that it was design to look like the Marines Pulse Rifle. If you squint a little, it looks like a futuristic rifle, it was done on purpose.

Probably wont happen but I would love to see a Kane chestburster diorama!!

Hey I just realized R2 is using us for kit ideas, with them telling us to go ahead and speculate we are actually giving them ideas on what to produce. I betcha!

Original crew member in space suit
Space Jockey
Derilict Space ship
APC
Drop Ship
1/1 Facehugger
New sculpts of all ALIEN creature designs


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Hay, I'm greedy, I want them all! But I hope it's all new molds though, I have all the Halcyon kits.

fluke, you're right, the Sulaco _ain't_ the most interesting design, but I accept it because of the love for the movies.

Just like Serenity, which at first I thought was a dumb design but accepted it. But now I love the design!

HAL9001-


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

OMG! YES! *The original ALIEN space suit! * Good call Robiwon :thumbsup:

That way you can color it to any crew's suit ( well Dallas, Kane and Lambert ) anyways or the Nice WHITE from Repley's end scene.

YES! No smaller than 1/6th scale please. 

I don't know about you guys but I have always loved that end theme used in the film


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

I'd really like to see a new Dropship, even as big as 1/48 with an in-scale APC and powerloader. A new 1/35 APC would be great too. Maybe even some USCMC figures. And a 1/6 or 1/12, heck, even a 1/18 (approximately GI Joe scale) Powerloader would be just incredible.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

RedHeadKevin, do you live in West Florida?

HAL9001-


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

It shows ALIEN poster..
well it HAS to be a styrene NOSTROMO first.........the first new tool kit that is!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Yes, derelict ship! Yes, derelict ship! Yes, derelict ship! You don't get it, do you? I told you we sat down there on company orders....

Ma'am, I already said that it was not indigenous, it was a derelict spacecraft...

HAL9001-


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

fluke said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the *Sulaco *is boring in design?


If you only remember the few seconds it was on screen in Aliens, you'll probably find it boring, but I have the model on my desk and can tell you it's a perfectly balanced futuristic military ship design.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

SUNGOD said:


> But the Aliens, Dropship and APC have already been done nicely by Halcyon.


Yes, but, I don' have these models. And so that's why I'd like to see them come out again. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

How about a 14" - 18" tall Alien (1st movie)?????


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

electric indigo said:


> If you only remember the few seconds it was on screen in Aliens, you'll probably find it boring, but I have the model on my desk and can tell you it's a perfectly balanced futuristic military ship design.


This is exactly my opinion, too.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

SJF said:


> Yes, but, I don' have these models. And so that's why I'd like to see them come out again. :thumbsup:
> 
> Sean





I think Aoshima has the moulds for those but they're bound to reissue them at some point. Or you can try and find previous issues on Ebay etc. I picked the Narcissus up recently for £12.70 and the Alien and egg for £23.99.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

hal9001 said:


> Yes, derelict ship! Yes, derelict ship! Yes, derelict ship! You don't get it, do you? I told you we sat down there on company orders....
> 
> Ma'am, I already said that it was not indigenous, it was a derelict spacecraft...
> 
> HAL9001-


"Did IQ's just drop while I was away?"


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

electric indigo said:


> If you only remember the few seconds it was on screen in Aliens, you'll probably find it boring, but I have the model on my desk and can tell you it's a perfectly balanced futuristic military ship design.


Cameron was a visionary.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, it's obvious that you guys are mostly vehicle guys. The only Halcyon Alien(s) kits I've ever purchased were their styrene figure kits and I love them. Especially their Alien 3 Creature kit. Regardless of opinions about the movie, I still feel that the kit is one of the finest styrene figure kits I've ever seen.

As to the idea that Round 2 has somehow gotten ahold of the Halcyon molds, I'd say that's a long shot. Not impossible, but not probable either. That's probably a good thing, ultimately. I'd much rather see newly tooled kits over re-popped Halcyon kits.

Personally, I want more creature/figure kits. I'd probably pick up some (if not all) of any vehicle kits they may produce, but I love me some xenomorphs, in all their incarnations!!! How about a styrene Alien Queen, for the love of Pete?!?!


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

An engineers or ( space jockey figure and new alien ship ) in styrene basied on the new Prometheus movie. Karl


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

The Sulaco according to Cameron in a interview in a articial in Cinefx was said to be built as a studio model to be seen from one side. the right side you see is all there was built So if they make it a model there will have to be a tool and die for the other side. That will cost more to make. I my self would just love to have the Power Loader model. JMO


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The TOS Enterprise was a single sided filming model also when they added the lighting- that has never been a problem with making symmetrical kits of it.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> Cameron was a visionary.


Yes. But the Sulaco is a Syd Mead design.

I wonder what will come from Round 2's deal. I mean, everything has been done by Halcyon and others while the franchise was still hot, and to make real worthwhile upgrades they would have to achieve Hasegawa's quality level, which I don't see from Round 2.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Blufusion said:


> The Sulaco according to Cameron in a interview in a articial in Cinefx was said to be built as a studio model to be seen from one side. the right side you see is all there was built So if they make it a model there will have to be a tool and die for the other side. That will cost more to make. I my self would just love to have the Power Loader model. JMO


The heck you talking about?
You think they'll be using the studio model as a master or something? No model company does that. They'll have a pattern maker recreate the whole thing, broken down into kit parts, in a CAD program, from scratch.


----------



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

derric1968 said:


> Well, it's obvious that you guys are mostly vehicle guys. The only Halcyon Alien(s) kits I've ever purchased were their styrene figure kits and I love them. Especially their Alien 3 Creature kit. Regardless of opinions about the movie, I still feel that the kit is one of the finest styrene figure kits I've ever seen.
> 
> As to the idea that Round 2 has somehow gotten ahold of the Halcyon molds, I'd say that's a long shot. Not impossible, but not probable either. That's probably a good thing, ultimately. I'd much rather see newly tooled kits over re-popped Halcyon kits.
> 
> Personally, I want more creature/figure kits. I'd probably pick up some (if not all) of any vehicle kits they may produce, but I love me some xenomorphs, in all their incarnations!!! How about a styrene Alien Queen, for the love of Pete?!?!


Yes ! while my 1st love is cameron's warrior, the Halcyon alien 3 kit was a very good figure. 

Ill concede that r2 getting the halcyon moulds is a longshot but I missed the dropship and the alient queen all that time ago, so would defo pick them up if they were released.

I love the Idea of the Alien spacesuit - that would be cool, with optional helmet with melted-in facehugger


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Starship Modeler states R2 will not be doing reops of the Halycon kits:

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/news.cfm



First kit will be a 1/8 Alien. Reissue of the MPC kit.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

It will be cool to do that kit again....I saw that thing at the old Hobby Shop and went nuts! Loved it! 

Was I the only one in the summer of 79 who had a 100 watt light bulb in a customised Motorcycle Helmet with a long extension cord in the back yard looking for an Alien Derelict Space ship? 

I never did find a Derelict Space ship...but the BUGS sure found me! LOL


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

robiwon said:


> Original crew member in space suit


http://www.inpayne.com/models/ripley1.html


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Not quite what I had in mind John, but I'd be happy with that kit!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I had that MPC Alien once, couldn't even sell it for 5 bucks on a vendor table. Folks would open it up, take a look, then walk away. I ended up pitching it in the trash.

HAL9001-


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

You heartless ^%$#!....I bet your the kind of guy that would drown baby puppies!* LOL*

Poor little Alien


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

fluke said:


> You heartless ^%$#!....I bet your the kind of guy that would drown baby puppies!* LOL*
> 
> Poor little Alien


I did the "Poor little Alien" a favor. Ended his life of loneliness.

..."baby puppies"? As opposed to grown up puppies? 

HAL9001-


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

hal9001 said:


> I did the "Poor little Alien" a favor. Ended his life of loneliness.
> 
> ..."baby puppies"? As opposed to grown up puppies?
> 
> HAL9001-


Right up there with "hot water heater" why would you need to heat hot water?


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

kenlee said:


> Right up there with "hot water heater" why would you need to heat hot water?


You just quoted one of my favorites. That has always bugged me.


----------

